# SCAD vs RISD vs Pratt...Where should I go?



## ShahdKad3 (Feb 25, 2009)

I applied to all 3 and so far I got into Savannah College of Art and Design. I was wondering how good the film programs are at SCAD, RISD, PRATT, and SVA (which I might apply to). Which ones are really good and worth moving for?

Also I am an Arab American so even though I'm obsessed with SCAD I was wondering how much diversity there is there? And are people open-minded there? I am sure they are, I'm just wondering. And is it stupid of me to move from NJ to Georgia considering NYC is right next to me and the center of the film industry? 

Any info would be great! I want to go somewhere I can really learn and create good films, not an art school that doesn't care about attendance and grades easily.


----------



## FilmFanatic (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not too sure about those film programs. But if you are trying to be in the "center of the film industry" you should really try to go to school somewhere close to Hollywood. I am not sure of your opportunities in New York but out here in Los Angeles I have so many options in film.


----------



## ShahdKad3 (Feb 25, 2009)

The thing is I can't go that far so I'm trying to look for good schools on the East Coast. I'm looking for a good program similar in quality to those in LA.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Demographics are hard to judge for Middle Eastern descent, because most stupid forms that make people check stupid boxes force Hispanics and Middle Eastern folks to check "White."

However, if I remember correctly, Savannah is more African American than any other box.

I get your concern and all, but sometimes you gotta go where you want to go, and not worry about who else will be there...explore new cultures blah blah blah except I really mean it...I'm not used to seeing people that look like me...ever.  

I vote SCAD because it is the only school I have a frame of reference for, one of my classmates here went there for undergrad, as did another friend.  I think I wrote a little bit about it once, do a search for SCAD and other people have chimed in on it.

Also, Savannah is one of my favorite, if not the favorite, cities in the US.

RISD and Pratt I know nothing about other than that people make fun of them for rich kids going there.

People say the same for USC though, and I love it here.  (I am decidedly un-rich, fyi)

Your "top" East coast schools, though, by the quote unquote rankings, are NYU, Columbia, FSU, Miami, Ohio University, Ithaca, Syracuse, Emerson...plus some others.  SCAD is the only one on your list, except SVA, of course, that I've heard repeatedly in the same sentence as film school...


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 25, 2009)

As a Pratt Grad, I can firmly say their film program is total crap. Compared to what I've seen anywhere else (UCLA, Art Center, USC, NYU Tisch), if you're interested in film, Pratt is not the place to be. 

Pratt has many many great programs (Interior Design, Architecture, and Industrial Design, as well as fine art), but Film is not one of them.

SCAD is the only one you list with any program to speak of. But if you want to stay on the East Coast for film, apply to Tisch!


----------



## Fox (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, I was also accepted to the SCAD film/TV production MFA program! but I still don't know if I should attend it...from what I know, They enroll many Chinese students and African Americans each year...I wish I could go to a school with more diversity


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know anything about RISD or Pratt, but I know that SCAD is considered to be a good school and that they're doing some  great things at the program.

I'm also of Middle Eastern descent...unfortunately there isn't a huge art emphasis in our culture at the moment. You'll be hard pressed to find many people similar to you in an art school. At Northwestern, I'm the only Desi person in my screenwriting program (24 total) and I don't think there are any in the undergrad RTVF program which is huge. There still might be diversity though, but probably not many Muslims/Middle Eastern students. 

You have a better chance of finding that a school that also has lots of non-art programs.


----------



## filmmakers mom (Dec 16, 2015)

My son is applying to Pratt amongst others. My impression of the tour with their brand brew film center, was a good one. A lot has changed in 6 years. I would love to hear from any recent graduates on this forum.


----------

